# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Socket Exception connexion abondonn

## medica

bonsoir, je suis en train de dvelopp une application Serveur/Client (messagerie) en c# et j'utilise les sockets asynchrones, la connexion marche trs bien ainsi le premier change (serveur reoit le message et envoie le premier message), le problme se situe dans le deuxime change et un socketException apparu indiquant que la connexion est abondonn d'un logiciel de la machine hote au niveau de BeginReceive cot Client.
Bref je vous montre mon code et jespre que je trouve une aide pour ce problme:
cot serveur


```

```

cot Client:


```

```

Je crois que le problme se situe au niveau la clture du Socket cot Serveur mais j'arrive pas  le rsoudre. Merci d'avance.

----------


## antoine.debyser

Bonjour,

Le probleme est dans ton serveur, dans le handler de connection tu ferme le socket de communication client-serveur.


```

```

Si tu ferme le socket cot, serveur ton client ne peut plus crire dessus.

PS :
On ne traite pas les message dans le handler de connection. On cre un thread qui soccupera de grer le(s) socket(s) de communication avec le client(s). Tu dois maintenir ouvert autant de socket que tu as de client connect.

----------

